
JeroMQ: Native Java implementation of ZeroMQ - iamtechaddict
https://github.com/zeromq/jeromq
======
pekk
What was wrong with ZeroMQ that a port to Java fixes?

~~~
tbrownaw
Platform-specific native libraries are annoying.

If your code runs on the JVM, it should run on, well, the JVM. It shouldn't
run partly on the JVM and partly on the host machine, since that breaks the
purpose of using the JVM.

~~~
banachtarski
I don't get this logic. Native libraries are annoying? You can run zeromq (and
most, what you would probably call "native," libraries) on almost any
platform. Just change your compiler target. The JVM? Not so much. Try running
that on an ipod and see where that gets you. Or many embedded devices for that
matter.

Not to mention you need the JVM installed too and believe me when I say there
are plenty of us who are sick of the JVM and its incessant auto-updater.

~~~
tbrownaw
You do realize that nobody will write an application in Java for the purpose
of using ZeroMQ?

Instead they have an application already written in Java, or some other
compelling reason to write the application in Java. _Given that there is
already a dependency on the JVM_ , it is silly to add another dependency on a
particular host platform. It is silly to force the compile process to become
aware of the host platform, when it otherwise wouldn't need to be.

------
haddr
used it in a project, and totally recommend it. There was no single glitch
when switching from JNI-based ZeroMQ binding to the JeroMQ jar.

------
shmerl
How is performance in comparison?

~~~
spartango
There's a performance comparison in the wiki:

[https://github.com/zeromq/jeromq/wiki/Perfomance](https://github.com/zeromq/jeromq/wiki/Perfomance)

